# replacement cams for Hoyt Trykon



## Alaskarain (Jun 2, 2010)

I have been trying to find a set of replacment cams for the Hoyt Trykon. I have the 4.5 RH 65% letoff and I have been trying to find the matching cams with the 80% letoff, can anyone help on where to look besides?


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Why would you want to go to 80% cams? I went from 80% to 65% cams on my Trykon XL to improve the draw.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Alaskarain said:


> I have been trying to find a set of replacment cams for the Hoyt Trykon. I have the 4.5 RH 65% letoff and I have been trying to find the matching cams with the 80% letoff, can anyone help on where to look besides?


These cams have been discontinued for quite a while, but you still see them in the AT classifieds.

Go to the classifieds, and place a "Want to Buy" thread, then look in the section for cams, limbs, etc.

The Trykon can also be refitted with later cam designs, the Vector and Z3 of the same size, but you will lose peak weight, and the Rigging is quite different. The letoff is also 75%.

In any case, the newer cams are faster/lb bow weight, between the increased efficiency and a bit less letoff, you might like the change.


----------

